# ipod à 50% sur le refurb



## kertruc (16 Septembre 2005)

C'est pile poil en ce moment...


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

Il n'a pas de mollette cliquable. Je me trompe?




Sinon, merci pour l'info!


----------



## yoffy (16 Septembre 2005)

Arrêtez moi si je dis une bêtise :

iPod 20 Go = 329 ¤ par le store normal(avec gravure).Il est à 449 - 50% = 225 ¤ par le Refurbish.
329 - 225 = 104 soit environ -30% du prix et non -50% .
Donc une remise de 104 ¤ et non 225 ¤ comme prétendu .


----------



## touna (16 Septembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez moi si je dis une bêtise :
> 
> iPod 20 Go = 329 ¤ par le store normal(avec gravure).Il est à 449 - 50% = 225 ¤ par le Refurbish.
> 329 - 225 = 104 soit environ -30% du prix et non -50% .
> Donc une remise de 104 ¤ et non 225 ¤ comme prétendu .


il ne s'agit pas de l'ipod 4G (celui à 329 ¤ ) mais de l'Ipod 3G qui était disponible il y a plus d'un ans  et qui coûtait 449¤ 
et 449-50%=225


----------



## DrFatalis (16 Septembre 2005)

Super les reduc calculées sur des modèles n'existant plus...

Je propose au refurb un magnifique Mac SE/30 à - 70%
prix d'origine 4560 ¤
prix refurb 1368 ¤ seulement !!    

kinenveut kinenveut ? :love:


----------



## yoffy (16 Septembre 2005)

touna a dit:
			
		

> il ne s'agit pas de l'ipod 4G (celui à 329 ¤ ) mais de l'Ipod 3G qui était disponible il y a plus d'un ans  et qui coûtait 449¤
> et 449-50%=225


Mais est-il mieux ce 3G ?


----------



## touna (16 Septembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Mais est-il mieux ce 3G ?


 il n'a pas la molette clicable ni l'écran couleur ; mais je crois qu'il est livré avec plus d'objets (câble firewire,......)
mais par contre il n'est qu'a 225¤ ;soit moins cher que le nano 2GB


----------



## yvan_le_fou (16 Septembre 2005)

*Une grosse question :*

Est ce que l'on peut acheter des produits Refurb dans le store americains ????

et si oui Quid des taxes liés à l'achat ?

enfin si quelqu'un pouvait me renseigner.

Parce que le refurb francais n'est ouvert que le mercredi et qu'il y a pas grand chose


----------



## r0rk4l (16 Septembre 2005)

Tu ne peux acheter que sur le store où tu es domicilié, et il te faut une carte de crédit délivrée dans le pays lié au store je pense


----------



## éloïse (9 Mars 2006)

Il y avait encore des ipod aujourd'hui au Refurb... je n'y connais pas grand'chose mais j'aimerai bien m'en procurer un...

Les réductions proposées sont-elles vraiment intéressantes?
Ce genre de "surprises" au Refurb sont-elles rares ou non? 
Visiblement, il y en avait un certain nombre: à cette heure-ci, il en reste encore... comment expliquer l'affluence?

Que de questions, que de questions... merci pour celles et ceux qui prendront le temps de répondre à certaines d'entre elles.


----------



## kertruc (9 Mars 2006)

Ouhla, le déterrage de post !!!

J'avoue que je suis bien tenté par le 15Go qui est vraiment pas cher !!!

Mais je ne vais pas l'acheter parce qu'il n'enregistre pas en bonne qualité, et que je cherche un remplaçant à mon MD...

Mais si c'est juste pour écouter de la musique ou stocker des données, c'est vraiment pas cher !


----------



## NightWalker (9 Mars 2006)

Ce qui est bien avec un iPod est que comme tu peux booter dessus c'est comme si tu as ton environnement avec toi partout... enfin presque partout car il faut quand même un Mac. Et à l'occasion tu écoutes de la musique avec


----------



## éloïse (10 Mars 2006)

Merci à kertruc et à NightWalker pour vos réponses.

Mais je vais continuer à vous embêter car je ne comprends pas tout :rose: . Je serai plutôt intéressée par le iPod à 15 GB toujours disponible (bizarre, non? le modèle est le suivant: iPod 15GB Dock not included (Non Click Wheel): au fait ça veut dire quoi?)

@ kertruc : En quel sens peut-on dire que le iPod proposé au Refurb n'enregistre pas en bonne qualité, sauf pour écouter de la musique ou stocker des données ? Ce n'est pas l'usage habituel d'un iPod? 

@ NightWalker: tu peux préciser ton jargon "tu peux booter dessus c'est comme si tu as ton environnement avec toi partout... enfin presque partout car il faut quand même un Mac"??  

Encore merci pour votre patience et votre sollicitude  .


----------



## kertruc (10 Mars 2006)

Je peux répondre aux deux questions :

Un iPod peut enregistrer avec un adaptateur. Mais la qualité d'enregistrement n'est pas top sur ce modèle. Si tu n'as pas besoin d'enregistrer en bonne qualité, alors pas de problème.

Pour ce qui est du post de NightWalker il veut dire que tu peux mettre ton OSX sur ton iPod et donc booter dessus depuis n'importe quel mac, le transformant en TA machine... mais pour ça 15 Go c'est peut-être un peu juste.

Si c'est pour écouter de la musique et stocker des données, c'est vraiment une bonne affaire.

Ceci dit, c'est un vieux modèle et certains accessoires ne vont pas fonctionner (comme la radio par exemple).


----------



## NightWalker (10 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du post de NightWalker il veut dire que tu peux mettre ton OSX sur ton iPod et donc booter dessus depuis n'importe quel mac, le transformant en TA machine... mais pour ça 15 Go c'est peut-être un peu juste.


----------



## kertruc (10 Mars 2006)

OUhlalal, moi aussi je me tâte...

Même si ça enregistre pas, ça fait pas cher le lecteur MP3...


----------



## éloïse (10 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> OUhlalal, moi aussi je me tâte...
> 
> Même si ça enregistre pas, ça fait pas cher le lecteur MP3...



Comment ça se fait qu'ils y sont toujours, les iPods sur le Refurb?! Etonnant, non? 
Quoiqu'il en soit, ça fait encore un peu cher pour moi...


----------



## kertruc (10 Mars 2006)

Déjà, c'est pas très populaire comme endroit (puisque sur eBay, les 3G partent...), et peut-être en ont-il un stock...
Mais 143&#8364;, c'est moins cher qu'un nano 1Go !!!


----------



## kertruc (13 Mars 2006)

Ils sont toujours là...

Faut qu'ils arrêtent parce que moi, je suis à deux doigts de craquer...

C'est bien sinon un iPod 3G ?


----------



## NightWalker (13 Mars 2006)

Ce que je peux reprocher à l'iPod 3G c'est que ce n'est pas un "click wheel"


----------



## éloïse (13 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je peux reprocher à l'iPod 3G c'est que ce n'est pas un "click wheel"



Hum... C'est quoi déjà un "click wheel"... :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (13 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Hum... C'est quoi déjà un "click wheel"... :rose:












Celui de gauche est l'iPod 3G et celui de droite est le 5G. Par exemple, pour faire avance rapide ou pour accéder au menu, sur le 3G tu as un bouton séparé, le rond au milieu (wheel) permet juste de naviguer dans les menus qui s'affichent. Sur le 5G, les avances rapide, menu sont accessibles directement sur la roue du milieu. En fait tu clique directement sur la roue... voilà pourquoi on l'appelle "click wheel". En fait, si je ne me trompes pas, seuls les iPod 3G qui n'ont pas de "click wheel"...


----------



## éloïse (13 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Celui de gauche est l'iPod 3G et celui de droite est le 5G. Par exemple, pour faire avance rapide ou pour accéder au menu, sur le 3G tu as un bouton séparé, le rond au milieu (wheel) permet juste de naviguer dans les menus qui s'affichent. Sur le 5G, les avances rapide, menu sont accessibles directement sur la roue du milieu. En fait tu clique directement sur la roue... voilà pourquoi on l'appelle "click wheel". En fait, si je ne me trompes pas, seuls les iPod 3G qui n'ont pas de "click wheel"...



Merci beaucoup! 
Bon... je sais toujours par quoi faire: j'ai l'impression qu'ils me narguent ces iPod (surtout en photo comme ça :love: :love:.. il est mi-mi quand même... )... je n'arrête pas de tourner autour (façon de parler  ) et de me demander si je ne vais pas me laisser tenter... 
mais bon, en ai-je besoin? ah la la, je suis en train de devenir exactement ce que je voulais éviter : depuis que j'ai reçu mon iBook, je développe une tendance assez bizarre: le "je-veux-tout-en-Mac"... vous voyez ce que je veux dire?? :hosto: 

_(tout ça pour écouter de la 'zique!! :hein: ). _


----------



## NightWalker (13 Mars 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup!
> Bon... je sais toujours par quoi faire: j'ai l'impression qu'ils me narguent ces iPod (surtout en photo comme ça :love: :love:.. il est mi-mi quand même... )... je n'arrête pas de tourner autour (façon de parler  ) et de me demander si je ne vais pas me laisser tenter...
> mais bon, en ai-je besoin? ah la la, je suis en train de devenir exactement ce que je voulais éviter : depuis que j'ai reçu mon iBook, je développe une tendance assez bizarre: le "je-veux-tout-en-Mac"... vous voyez ce que je veux dire?? :hosto:
> 
> _(tout ça pour écouter de la 'zique!! :hein: ). _


Dans ce cas, je te déconseille de tourner autour d'un nano ou même de l'avoir dans la main... tu ne peux malheureusement que cracker... Perso j'ai cracké pour un U2  :love:


----------



## lamidenis (14 Mars 2006)

Gaffe quand même à l'autonomie... Je crois que celle des iPod 3G est bien moindre que celle des 5G.
me trompe-je ?


----------



## éloïse (18 Juin 2006)

Bonjour et "bon dimanche" (comme dirait l'autre),

bon, c'est pour la bonne cause, en tout cas je le crois...

En ce moment, sur le refurb, il y a des iPod mini 4 Gb à 110 euros et des poussières... des bleus, des verts, des gris... :love: ... et après moultes hésitations ('même pas) j'ai craqué pour un gris (pardon, un "silver")... et après quelques secondes de réflexion je me demande si j'ai bien fait (... soupir... d'habitude, je réfléchis avant d'agir, mais là, il y a eu un bug cérébral!!).

Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de me rassurer sur la légitimité de mon achat compulsif (quitte à me mentir, c'est pour la bonne cause!!!)  ?

Sans déc', vous en pensez quoi des iPod Mini?


Edit: j'ai p'têt pas posté au bon endroit... dans le bon fil... 'y a personne pour me répondre !!!!


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juin 2006)

Coucou Eloïse 

Perso, je trouve que c'est correct à ce prix... vu que le nano à 4Go coûte quand même 260 et je trouve que son design est intemporel...

Sinon, c'est vrai que tu dois pouvoir trouver plus d'info dans iGeneration...


----------



## éloïse (18 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Eloïse
> 
> Perso, je trouve que c'est correct à ce prix... vu que le nano à 4Go coûte quand même 260&#8364; et je trouve que son design est intemporel...
> 
> Sinon, c'est vrai que tu dois pouvoir trouver plus d'info dans iGeneration...




Salut NightWalker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Merci de me confirmer mon impression personnelle, ça me rassure, comme je n'y connais rien siffle:  mon premier iPod!!).
j'espère juste que la couleur "silver" fera pas trop... comment dire... "ABBA Generation"    ... 

Sinon, 'chui aller faire un tour sur iGeneration, mais bon, chui timide...  j'ai mes 'tites habitudes... et puis, c'est ke des "djeunesss" là-bas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


   !!! ...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juin 2006)

éloïse a dit:
			
		

> j'espère juste que la couleur "silver" fera pas trop... comment dire... "ABBA Generation"    ...


Ben pourquoi, au moins on avait de bonnes chansons...  et puis tu es loin d'être... :love:


----------



## éloïse (18 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ben pourquoi, au moins *on avait de bonnes chansons*...











			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> et puis tu es loin d'être... :love:



...loin d'être "ABBA Generation"   ??? 


Quand j'ai lu "silver", j'ai traduit "gris" (ben oui, mon anglais est approximatif)... c'est après (comme toujours!  ) que j'ai cliqué sur l'image ... et là... j'ai eu comme un doute... :mouais: 
Tant pis! 'faudra que j'assume mon côté "80'S refoulé"  :love: !!!


Une question se pose cependant encore: suis-je la seule sur ce forum à m'être laissée tenter par l'un de ces modèles?? :mouais:


----------



## naas (19 Juin 2006)

j'ai un 3G aussi, dont je me sers pour la musique (oh !  ) les contacts mais aussi de disque de secours avec macosX au cas ou le disque dur de mon mac plante, mais j'avoue attendre le nouveau ipod avce impatience, mais il ne devrait tarder, je vous le dis


----------



## éloïse (19 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'avoue attendre le nouveau ipod avce impatience, mais il ne devrait tarder, je vous le dis



Trop tard pour moi en tout cas  ... j'ai cédé à la tentation du Refurb et opté pour un iPod Mini (première génération, je crois, corrigez-moi si je me trompe...)  .
Il est sans doute un peu daté, mais je ne m'en inquiète pas trop... j'ai un iBook G4 avec lequel mon iPod :love:  ira très bien (sauf p'têt la couleur, mais c'est un détail superficiel  ).
Pour le moment, moi j'attends... l'arrivée de mon iPod mini...

Edit: je viens de regarder sur le Refurb... ils sont toujours là, pour ceux que ça intéressent...


----------

